
Strava Kills Relive Integration - fukuwata
https://www.relive.cc/strava
======
fukuwata
Note Strava's response frames things differently:
[https://support.strava.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360030429332-An...](https://support.strava.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360030429332-An-update-on-our-integration-with-Relive)

